# Galveston bay fishing



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

The fall bite continues to be good for us with boxes of flounder, redfish, and specks hitting the table. We are catching the flounder on shallow flats with gulp or mullet working well. The redfish and trout have been on deeper structure and live shrimp has worked well to land specks up to 26". I have a few days left this month including next week call 832-385-2012 to get on the bite.



















www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------

